# Y'all didn't warn me about the smell -



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness - this meat smells so darn good as it cooks.

We have just a few minutes left and it will be done. I know we won't be able to resist using one for supper.

And there goes the timer...the meat is done!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

What cha cookin' Spam?


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

We were doing some skirt steak or something like that - often used for fajitas. We did just the meat with some salt and it smelled like when you walk into Arby's and you get that roast beef aroma...

It looks so tender too!


----------

